# Do rats really like cheese?



## Katherose

My husband just asked me this, and I realized that I have no idea. Do your rats like cheese? My thinking is that if they didn't, people wouldn't put them on traps, but I don't know.


----------



## glindella

I believe rats are lactose intolerant, so I wouldn't give them cow cheese or cows milk. 

I remember hearing that the whole cheese myth started because the cheese retained tooth marks so people assumed thats what the mice/rats were eating. They'd rather have bread or peanut butter


----------



## ledzepgirl16

LoL, yes, they really do. Every rat I've had has loved it. But they should only get it in teeny portions because it's full of fat, and high fat foods can cause tumors. A good every-now-and-then treat, though.


----------



## mopydream44

It depends on the rat. I have a super picky rat that will only eat certain things. Generally speaking....I'd say they enjoy it as much as any other treat but I'm willing to bet they'd turn down a piece of cheese for a yogurt drop!


----------



## Kimmiekins

I try not to give it much at all, though of course they love it. They love most people food they get. 

I believe the cheese/rat trap thing started because cheese has a strong odor.


----------



## BlueSkyy

My boys like the cheese that is on Cheetos cheese puffs...They only get TINY pieces, though, and only 1 per week. i think they could eat them for the rest of their lives if i let them.


----------



## CaptainFlow

Yes, my girls adore cheese. But I'd heard the lactose intolerant thing, so they only get one sliver (like the kind that comes off of a big cheese or carrot grater) once a week or so. It's a definite favorite, but I've never tried a showdown between cheese and yogies!


----------



## ration1802

My rats are cheese fans - although we only give it to them in small quantities and perhaps once a month (depends whether we have their morning chicken slices or not - yes they're spoilt) lol


----------



## jellybeanqueen

my ratlings love any and all dairy products, but i try not to let them have any at all, just to be on the safe side. 

although they did eat a few noodles from my mac & cheese once. 
i couldn't resist their begging faces that time. :lol:


----------



## crapola

i bred mice in high school, many many millions of years ago, and we proved then that, given the option, rats & mice will eat just about anything before they will eat cheese.

having said that, my girls love cheese... cream cheese and cheddar. the boys will nibble at it, but havent developed a taste for it yet.


----------

